# Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design



## gamermaus2 (28. Mai 2013)

*Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Hallo,
ich biin überrascht, das es keine Hinweise gibt, wie man den Rechner transportieren sollte.
Ich trage meine Rechner immer eine Hand vorne und eine Hand hinten. Jedoch kann 
dabei sehr schnell der Rechner auseinander fallen. Bei mir löst sich ab und zu das 
vordere Teil des Rechners und vorne unten brechen öfters mal Kunststoffteile ab ...

Wie transportiert man ihn am besten und warum gibt es keinen Hinweis?

LG
gamermaus2


----------



## the.hai (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich biin überrascht, das es keine Hinweise gibt, wie man den Rechner transportieren sollte.
> Ich trage meine Rechner immer eine Hand vorne und eine Hand hinten. Jedoch kann
> dabei sehr schnell der Rechner auseinander fallen. Bei mir löst sich ab und zu das
> ...


 
Weil es ein Tower und kein Mobiler-PC ist? hinstellen und irgendwann wegschmeißen, aber nicht spazieren tragen. für richtige Gamer gibs auch richtige Taschen Hartware.net Firmenmitteilungen

Mann kann sich auch einfach aus zwei schlaufen schnell nenGurt-griff-system baun.

ansonsten sei noch zu sagen, das ein richtiger transport immer im liegen erfolgen sollte, mit mainboard nah zum boden. sollte der pc stehend transoportiert werden, löst sich gerne mal der towerkühler, wenn er groß ist. auch grafikkarten usw rutschen schneller raus.


----------



## Coldhardt (28. Mai 2013)

Am sichersten wäre es wohl ihn gaaaanz vorsichtig auf einen gepolsterten  Leiterwagen zu legen und dann mit irgendwelchen Sicherheitsgurten festzuschnüren.


----------



## Affliction (28. Mai 2013)

Coldhardt schrieb:


> Am sichersten wäre es wohl ihn gaaaanz vorsichtig auf einen gepolsterten  Leiterwagen zu legen und dann mit irgendwelchen Sicherheitsgurten festzuschnüren.



Wow, also das ist wirklich sicher. 

So tranportiert man auch Atomsprengköpfe, lol.


----------



## Gast20140625 (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Ich klemm ihn mir immer untern Arm. (naja fast) Also Hände vorne links und hinten rechts unterm PC, finde so hat man besseren halt.
Bin da auch nicht wirklich vorsichtig, bisher hat er alles ausgehalten und abgebrochen ist am Gehäuse auch noch nix.


----------



## Monsjo (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Also ich nehme meinen "Liebling" immer längs, dann hebe ich ihn so hoch, das der Kühler nach vorne zeigt und lehne mich dann nach hinten. (der Pc liegt dann halb auf mir, schwer zu beschreiben.) Funktioniert ziemlich gut. 

Aber die Taschen von the.hai sind auch ziemlich cool.


----------



## Combi (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

erstmal...wahnsinns frage...rofl.
drunterpacken und hochheben..
wenne nix inne arme hast...es gibt auch extra tragegeschirre für pc´s...


----------



## gamermaus2 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*



Combi schrieb:


> erstmal...wahnsinns frage...rofl.
> drunterpacken und hochheben..
> wenne nix inne arme hast...es gibt auch extra tragegeschirre für pc´s...


 
Eben nicht. Vorne das Teil geht gerne mal ab und dann hat man zweit Teile in der Hand und er fällt runter ...


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Was hast du denn mit deinem R4.  Hab ich dich richtig verstanden das der Rechner schon öfter runtergefallen ist??? Weil dann ist das "normal".


----------



## SpotlightXFX (29. Mai 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was hast du denn mit deinem R4.  Hab ich dich richtig verstanden das der Rechner schon öfter runtergefallen ist??? Weil dann ist das "normal".



Es lösen sich die Teile.

Ich hab früher mein PC hinten da wo die Slotblende ist mit den Fingern und vorne weiter unten genommen, jetzt eigendlich immer unter den Arm und mit dem anderen so ausbalancieren  hört sich doof an


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Fallen beim R4 echt Teile ab? Das wär natürlich sche*ße.


----------



## Gast20140625 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Eben nicht. Vorne das Teil geht gerne mal ab und dann hat man zweit Teile in der Hand und er fällt runter ...


 Ich sagte doch: Deswegen von der Seite greifen, da ist es stabil.
(Bei mir fällt zwar nix auseinander, aber man hat seitlich bessern Halt wie vorne.)


----------



## Rizoma (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Ich habe noch nie ein Gehäuse gehabt was beim Transport auseinander gefallen ist


----------



## Monsjo (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Du bist nicht der einzige mit Brainf*ck hier. Ich hoffe der TE meldet sich mal wieder.


----------



## keinnick (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Wie transportiert man ihn am besten und warum gibt es keinen Hinweis?



Wofür manche Leute so alles Hinweise oder Anleitungen haben möchten  Wenn Du Ding echt so oft hin und her schleppst dann pack es doch einfach für den Transport wieder in den Karton, da sollten Griffe zum tragen drin sein... falls nicht, schneide welche rein.


----------



## drebbin (29. Mai 2013)

Wenn Du das Gehäuse liegend so transportierst das Das mainboard unten ist(optimal) dann geht auch die Tür nicht auf weil die Öffnung unten ist(optimal)^^


----------



## KastenBier (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Mein Lian Li besteht echt aus super vielen Kleinteilen rund um das Gehäuse. Ein Anleitung um das Ding zu tragen habe ich aber bisher auch noch nicht benötigt. Einfach mit 2 Händen drunter und ab gehts.


----------



## Redbull0329 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Gut dass mein HAF X so solide gebaut ist. Das Ding wiegt mit aller Hardware locker 20 Kilo 

Für's Zimmer hab ich kleine Rollen drunter () , wenn's mal wieder in den Keller zum Basteln geht leg ich ihn flach auf den Boden, geh mit einer Hand drunter, heb ihn hoch und trage ihn dann wie von Monsjo beschrieben die Treppen runter. Hat bisher immer gut geklappt. Abgesehen davon dass ich einmal meinen Opa zu Boden gerammt habe


----------



## godfather22 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Als ich mein HAF-X mit WaKü das letzte mal in den Luftschutzbunker zur halbjährlichen LAN-Party getragen hab hab ich einfach die Seitenwände abmontiert, damit ich unter den Deckel greifen konnte um eine Art Griff zu haben.
Hat ganz gut funktioniert da sieht man mal wieder, dass man nicht nur Schmalz im Hirn braucht sondern auch in den Armen, aber da fehlt es mir zum Glück an nichts


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Hmm. Trollthread? Aber witzig


----------



## gamermaus2 (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Nö der ist noch nicht runter gefallen. Zum Glück.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Ansonsten kauf Dir sowas: 42° PC Carry Bag, Easy Wrap, Side Net Pocket: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

Da könntest Du dann allerdings mitumfallen wenn Du Dir das Ding umhängst und selbst nicht so stabil gebaut bist


----------



## drebbin (30. Mai 2013)

godfather22 schrieb:


> Als ich mein HAF-X mit WaKü das letzte mal in den Luftschutzbunker zur halbjährlichen LAN-Party getragen hab hab ich einfach die Seitenwände abmontiert, damit ich unter den Deckel greifen konnte um eine Art Griff zu haben.
> Hat ganz gut funktioniert da sieht man mal wieder, dass man nicht nur Schmalz im Hirn braucht sondern auch in den Armen, aber da fehlt es mir zum Glück an nichts



Also ist dein avatar wohl ein passFoto


----------



## Vodkabrausse (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Das hört sich alles schwer nach Frau an was der TE schreibt.


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*



Vodkabrausse schrieb:


> Das hört sich alles schwer nach Frau an was der TE schreibt.


 
gut möglich


----------



## the.hai (30. Mai 2013)

Mein 800d trägt sich auch besten, wenn die seitenwand ab is, aber die konfig is so schwer ey...


----------



## gamermaus2 (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Und eure Kommentare lesen sich wie "Nerds die keine Ahnung von Kommunikation haben" an ....
... ach ne Nerds waren ja die mit Ahnung ... Also eher "Gamer ohne Ahnung von Kommunikation".


----------



## keinnick (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*



gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Und eure Kommentare lesen sich wie "Nerds die keine Ahnung von Kommunikation haben" an ....
> ... ach ne Nerds waren ja die mit Ahnung ... Also eher "Gamer ohne Ahnung von Kommunikation".


 
Naja immerhin wissen wir, wie wir unseren PC von A nach B tragen...  nix für ungut aber wenn Du so einen Thread aufmachst musst Du damit rechnen


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Mai 2013)

gamermaus2 schrieb:


> Und eure Kommentare lesen sich wie "Nerds die keine Ahnung von Kommunikation haben" an ....
> ... ach ne Nerds waren ja die mit Ahnung ... Also eher "Gamer ohne Ahnung von Kommunikation".



Weiß gar nicht was du jetzt beleidigt bist? 
Die meisten Leute haben doch mit sinnvollen, ernst gemeinten Kommentaren versucht zu helfen. 
Die eine oder andere Bemerkung musst du schon ertragen, wenn du es nicht schaffst deinen PC an einem Stück von A nach B zu bringen. 

Was jetzt hier die "ihr Kellerkinder ohne Freunde" Nummer soll, versteh ich auch nicht.


----------



## Monsjo (30. Mai 2013)

Außerdem, in deinen anderen Threads waren die Leute wesentlich unfreundlicher! Und das du uns als Kellerkinder bezeichnest hilft dir im Forum bestimmt weiter.


----------



## Softy (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Ich würde die Kanten mit einer Feile etwas abrunden, und das Gehäuse dann rollen


----------



## xCiRE007x (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wie transportiert man  R4-Gehäuse von Fractal Design*

Mein Uropa hat immer gesagt "einfach n 100er Bolzen dursch und fertich" könnte dir auch helfen


----------

